# Legit UK source no 677



## Joekb (Sep 3, 2017)

Struggling to decide which make of mk677 I should go for, tried to buy the elite mk by focused nutrition but it's sold out everywhere which tells me it's good stuff, any other sources anyone has tried which has worked well for them, don't wanna be buying some and turns out it's a load of s**t n doesn't work


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought mine from jw supplements.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303592-mk-677/?do=embed


----------



## Alan Cameron (Oct 23, 2017)

I am wary of Focused Nutrition sarms because the product label has no info regarding batch number, lot number, expiry date, manufacturer address , no website, they have no customer service details, they aren't contactable which is very fishy. I bought their YK 11 the capsules are quite tasteless which is odd.

Alan Cameron


----------

